# New UGA OC



## greene_dawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Thoughts? I doubt we promote from within but if we did I would assume Friend or Lilly. Norvell from ASU seems to be a hot name but he looks close to being a HC so I doubt he changes things up. Roper is on the market but would change our offensive philosophy. I would also assume it would need to be someone that has a good track record of developing QB's.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't have a clue on this one.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 22, 2014)

the line for this will be long.


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2014)

Whoever it is I doubt we will see anything different. Our biggest  problem is adjustments. We go into the game with a plan and if it's not working we tend to stick with it hoping the talent will take over.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Hal Mumme


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Lincoln Riley is intriguing


----------



## chadair (Dec 22, 2014)

I bet Richt hires within


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 22, 2014)

*Some reports are saying*

Friend may go with Bobo as Associate Head Coach and Off. Coord.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

chadair said:


> I bet Richt hires within



That would not surprise me.


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That would not surprise me.



I agree.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 22, 2014)

Rush Propst


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 22, 2014)

Not many pro style OC's out there.  If mike smith gets axed I would go after Kouter.  Likes to run, use play action, and a great screen game.  I doubt he wants back in college right now though.  This will be a major hire.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm hearing Ray Goff might be interested.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 22, 2014)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm hearing Promote within... Also don't think friend is leaving


----------



## maker4life (Dec 22, 2014)

One of Hershel's more cerebral personalities.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 22, 2014)

I have an interesting name and he ives close to athens. Ralph Friedgen. Then again, he is 67.


----------



## hookedonbass (Dec 22, 2014)

I like Doug Meacham at TCU. He worked under Robert Nunn at GMC JUCO and has several ties to the state of Georgia. He was successful at Jacksonville State and has been thus far at TCU. His wife was born and raised in Eatonton and he has a relatively small salary. I think it is like $350k.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 22, 2014)

Let's hope Bobo doesn't take Coach McClendon with him,too.

Also wonder how attached Jacob Eason was to CMB. He's a prostyle qb so h emay not stick if we hire a spread guy?


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 22, 2014)

Steve Campbell from Central Arkansas would be my choicehands down.... He can flat out coach and knows the southeast. Look him up.... former MGCCC coach and that school produces a lot of talent that transfers to the SEC....


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Eason plays in a spread offense. His Dad was quoted on 247 saying that they wish Bobo luck but Jacob's status is unchanged and they trust that Richt will make the right hire.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2014)

Eason is 2016 recruit so there is way to much time to start the worry train in that kid. Also hope B Mac stays hes a recruiting freak.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Rush Propst



Ha!!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2014)

chadair said:


> I bet Richt hires within



Lord plz no......


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 22, 2014)

Steve Campbell - Head coach at Central Arkansas - Former offensive assistant at MSU and HC at MGCCC and Delta state - He don't make near the money Bobo was making and is an Auburn grad.

◦MGCCC Under Steve Campbell: CO-NJCAA National Champs, 3 MACJC State Titles (2007, 2008, 2010), 6 MACJC South Division Titles (2005, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2011, 2012), 6 Bowl trips
◦Has Coached 27 NJCAA All-Americans & 17 NJCAA Academic All-Americans At MGCCC
◦Led 2007 Bulldogs to 12-0 record, NJCAA Co-National Title, MACJC State Title, and MACJC South Division Title
◦MACJC Coach of the Year (2005, 2007, 2011)
◦Region 23 Coach of the Year (2007, 2008, 2010)
◦MAC Coach of the Year (2010, 2012)
◦2007 Awards: Schutt Coach of the Year, Region 23 Coach of the Year, NJCAA Co National Coach of the Year, MACJC Coaching Staff of the Year
◦2008 National Football Foundation and College Hall of Fame Distinguished American Award Recipient
◦1999-2001: Delta State head football coach (27-8 Record, highest win percentage in school history, Coached five All-Americans & Conerly Trophy winner at DSU
◦Led DSU to 2000 NCAA Division II National Championship
◦Was named 2000 National Coach of the Year by Chevrolet, All-American Football Foundation, and Don Hansen Football Gazette
◦1997-98: Southwest Mississippi Community College head football coach (Led Southwest to its first winning season in 10 years)
◦1998, 2004, 2006 MACJC All-Star head coach (South Team)
◦Served as assistant coach at Mississippi State, Middle Tennessee State, Nicholls State, and Delta State
◦1987: All-Conference center on Troy State University’s NCAA Division II National Championship team
◦Master’s Degree: Auburn University, Auburn, Ala.
◦Bachelor’s Degree: Troy State University, Troy, Ala.
◦High School: Tate High School, Gonzalez, Fla.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 22, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I'm hearing Promote within... Also don't think friend is leaving



I don't know who from within would be make sense.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Dec 22, 2014)

No idea but Bobo getting a good job from the OC position probably helps us land a good candidate from outside. The UGA job is a highly coveted one.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 22, 2014)

I would imagine there are one or two folks, out there, who would jump at the chance, considering the talent level Bobo has had to work with during his time at Georgia.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 22, 2014)

Derrick Dooley.......


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 22, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Derrick Dooley.......



Never heard of him?  Is he another guy from some irrelevant program that didn't win much?


----------



## bigsix (Dec 22, 2014)

I would throw out an old Murray County boy Billy Napier. He has O.C experience at Clemson and has been at Alabama for the last 3 years. He is one of the best recruiters in college football.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 22, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Never heard of him?  Is he another guy from some irrelevant program that didn't win much?



Hey he will wear some slick red slacks lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 23, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey he will wear some slick red slacks lol



Red pants would be better than those putrid Orange ones...


----------



## DSGB (Dec 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't know who from within would be make sense.



Me either. There should be plenty of candidates with play calling experience, unless CMR would rather handle play calling until they are ready.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 23, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Me either. There should be plenty of candidates with play calling experience, unless CMR would rather handle play calling until they are ready.



My guess is that Richt has grown confortable just being a HC at this stage in his career. I doubt he goes back to OC.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 23, 2014)

Richt is a very well thought of offensive mind in CFB and has plenty of contacts in college and the NFL. You have to think that he has a long list of just who would love to take the booth in Athens with the talent we have returning and with Eason on the hook. FBscoop posted that a PAC-12 coach was quoted as saying that the line to talk to Richt will be very very long. I think we like where our defensive staff is right now and this is a chance to complete the other side of the ball. I look for a home run hire.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 23, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Richt is a very well thought of offensive mind in CFB and has plenty of contacts in college and the NFL. You have to think that he has a long list of just who would love to take the booth in Athens with the talent we have returning and with Eason on the hook. FBscoop posted that a PAC-12 coach was quoted as saying that the line to talk to Richt will be very very long. I think we like where our defensive staff is right now and this is a chance to complete the other side of the ball. I look for a home run hire.



In the words of elfii: "solid ^^^^^^^"


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2014)

Charlie Weiss has been contacted


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 23, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie Weiss has been contacted



He might eat one of our recruits.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 23, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie Weiss has been contacted



If fitting into the booth is a prerequisite, i think he is out.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 23, 2014)

a few of the names I have heard/read


Bryan Mclendon
John Lilly
-both fair choices but no OC experience

Greg Roman-49ers OC-a rushing exp & he may be out of work soon. A good choice because of the NFL exp, but transition to college from the league was a disaster the last time we did it--CTG.

Lincoln Riley-really likes to air it out though.

Billy Napier-was OC at Clemmons and ironically at Colorado St too.  Working as WR's coach and special recruiter at Bama now.  The OC and recruiter exp (esp in the SE) make this nice. 


comments? suggestions?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 23, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> a few of the names I have heard/read
> 
> 
> Bryan Mclendon
> ...



I think Napier.  I just wonder why he left CSU after 1 year and why Mcelwain didn't consider him for any positions on his staff at UF.  I assume he didn't get a chance at UF because he left CSU.  Maybe some on here know more about him than I?  

I think we need to stick with someone who is already in the recruiting circles.  Bobo was a very good recruiter and he will be tough to replace.  I hope Mclendon sticks around in some capacity.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 23, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I think Napier.  I just wonder why he left CSU after 1 year and why Mcelwain didn't consider him for any positions on his staff at UF.  I assume he didn't get a chance at UF because he left CSU.  Maybe some on here know more about him than I?



As far as I know JM hasn't yet hired his staff at UF.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 23, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I think Napier.  I just wonder why he left CSU after 1 year and why Mcelwain didn't consider him for any positions on his staff at UF.  I assume he didn't get a chance at UF because he left CSU.  Maybe some on here know more about him than I?
> 
> I think we need to stick with someone who is already in the recruiting circles.  Bobo was a very good recruiter and he will be tough to replace.  I hope Mclendon sticks around in some capacity.



He(Napier) was actually offered a job at FSU, took it IIRC, and then Saban/Bama called him I think before he actually got to Tallahassee.  The job at FSU offer got him back closer to "home" but then when Bama called, the money and opportunity was just that much better for him.  I talked to his dad just as he took the job at Bama. Billy is is from Georgia; I watched grow up and watched him play HS ball at he same school where my son played...went to church with his family.  He would be a good choice IMO, but I am a bit partial.  Even with that aside, I think he has a huge upside.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 23, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> As far as I know JM hasn't yet hired his staff at UF.



Yeah, I don't know?  It just strikes me as odd that he went out for a year and came back to Bama.  I believe that is correct.  Fort Collins is a great town.  I think Bobo will do well out there.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 23, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> He(Napier) was actually offered a job at FSU, took it IIRC, and then Saban/Bama called him I think before he actually got to Tallahassee.  The job at FSU offer got him back closer to "home" but then when Bama called, the money and opportunity was just that much better for him.  I talked to his dad just as he took the job at Bama. Billy is is from Georgia; I watched grow up and watched him play HS ball at he same school where my son played...went to church with his family.  He would be a good choice IMO, but I am a bit partial.  Even with that aside, I think he has a huge upside.



Good deal and glad to hear that about him.  I have just heard that he is a really good recruiter and I know we will miss that with Bobo leaving.  I figured it had to do with getting back closer to home.  Nothing else really made sense unless he didn't get along with Mcelwain.  

Maybe you can talk him into taking the position.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 23, 2014)

Hearing Nuss to UF


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 23, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Hearing Nuss to UF



that was another name I heard for UGA.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 23, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Hearing Nuss to UF



That makes sense.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 23, 2014)

We need a OL coach also......if y'all have not heard


----------



## hookedonbass (Dec 23, 2014)

nickel back said:


> We need a OL coach also......if y'all have not heard



It doesn't seem that there has been much, if any interest in Doug Meacham at TCU, but he played on the OL in college for Oklahoma State and has coached the OL at almost every stop he has made along with being the OC at most all of those places.


----------



## chadair (Dec 23, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Hearing Nuss to UF



yep


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 23, 2014)

outlaw dawgsey wales said:


> rush propst


x 2


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

Leave Rush in Colquitt County.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Leave Rush in Colquitt County.



And his 14 hidden families. He will never be more than he is.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 23, 2014)

I hope Greg spends some money and doesn't hire someone cheap that takes 10 years to be seasoned.


I'd like to see the Baylor OC or the TCU OC.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 24, 2014)

Word im hearing is we might be looking for a dc also


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 24, 2014)

Word I am hearing are the Pruitt isn't going anywhere and Richt isn't even going to think much about this until after the Belk Bowl.

I have no doubt that there will be a long line of good candidates for this job and hopefully Richt can cherry pick an OC with as much upside as Pruitt on DC.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 24, 2014)

I think OL coach Friend may be gone,too, darn it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 24, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> I think OL coach Friend may be gone,too, darn it.



He gone...

http://www.macon.com/welcome_page/?...t-colorado.html?sp=%2F99%2F160%2F166%2F823%2F


----------



## elfiii (Dec 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Richt is a very well thought of offensive mind in CFB and has plenty of contacts in college and the NFL. You have to think that he has a long list of just who would love to take the booth in Athens with the talent we have returning and with Eason on the hook. FBscoop posted that a PAC-12 coach was quoted as saying that the line to talk to Richt will be very very long. I think we like where our defensive staff is right now and this is a chance to complete the other side of the ball. I look for a home run hire.





CamoDawg85 said:


> In the words of elfii: "solid ^^^^^^^"



Can't be said too many times. Solid ^.

Richt should have no problem finding the top of the top shelf candidates.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 24, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> I think OL coach Friend may be gone,too, darn it.



I said that in post 50........


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 24, 2014)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Word im hearing is we might be looking for a dc also



You heard wrong.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 24, 2014)

I hear Jimbo Fisher is the leading contender, with Lane Kiffen on the back burner if Fisher can't come to terms


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> You heard wrong.



I hope you are correct.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 24, 2014)

We are a very fickle fan base. We had a very deserving coach get a head coaching gig and if you check any UGA board it has turned into "pruitt to A/M, Pruitt blew up on McGarity and Richt, Richt retiring, Richt getting fired after the bowl game, Eason leaving, our recruiting class falling apart, McClendon leaving, Dooley to be our new OC, and on and on. Deep breath. Coaches getting HC gigs out of our program is actually a sign of a healthy program regardless what our rivals would love for us to believe.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> We are a very fickle fan base. We had a very deserving coach get a head coaching gig and if you check any UGA board it has turned into "pruitt to A/M, Pruitt blew up on McGarity and Richt, Richt retiring, Richt getting fired after the bowl game, Eason leaving, our recruiting class falling apart, McClendon leaving, Dooley to be our new OC, and on and on. Deep breath. Coaches getting HC gigs out of our program is actually a sign of a healthy program regardless what our rivals would love for us to believe.



Well said. Bobo has been tied to the whooping post for a long time which never made any sense to me. If all the Bobo haters could explain to me how bad he sucked I would love to hear it. I'm pretty sure he just a fat raise and a promotion which makes the program look good along with Richt.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> We are a very fickle fan base. We had a very deserving coach get a head coaching gig and if you check any UGA board it has turned into "pruitt to A/M, Pruitt blew up on McGarity and Richt, Richt retiring, Richt getting fired after the bowl game, Eason leaving, our recruiting class falling apart, McClendon leaving, Dooley to be our new OC, and on and on. Deep breath. Coaches getting HC gigs out of our program is actually a sign of a healthy program regardless what our rivals would love for us to believe.



Yeah, I get the impression that most of the UGA boards were in absolute chaos yesterday.  It will all be ok.  CMR will make a good hire.

There has been a lot of smoke this season around the relationship between coaches and the AD.  McGarity isn't giving the coaches the resources that they need/want.  One example being the indoor practice field.  Athletic dept says our facilities are fine.  Coaches have been pushing for it.  Everybody else has one.  Pruitt says to the press (and indirectly to recruits) that an indoor facility is coming and is coming soon.  McGarity comes behind him and says it MIGHT be coming but it definitely won't be soon.   

Another example is that Bobo probably should have been making more.  If he was making more, he might not have been looking elsewhere. He might have been gone regardless of what he was making.  Either way, the fact that the AD didn't even bother to counter really upset the other coaches.  Word is that McGarity and CMR have a strained relationship because CMR is not a "yes man" or brown-noser.  Pruitt doesn't see CMR getting the support that Saban and Fisher got which really frustrates him.  I don't think Pruitt is leaving, but I think he will be after next year. 

I have become increasingly convinced that our inability to get over the hump has more to do with the athletic dept than the coaching staff.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 24, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Yeah, I get the impression that most of the UGA boards were in absolute chaos yesterday.  It will all be ok.  CMR will make a good hire.
> 
> There has been a lot of smoke this season around the relationship between coaches and the AD.  McGarity isn't giving the coaches the resources that they need/want.  One example being the indoor practice field.  Athletic dept says our facilities are fine.  Coaches have been pushing for it.  Everybody else has one.  Pruitt says to the press (and indirectly to recruits) that an indoor facility is coming and is coming soon.  McGarity comes behind him and says it MIGHT be coming but it definitely won't be soon.
> 
> ...



Bingo. We spend millions less than our rivals. I dont have any "insider" info but the numbers are public and when the #1 program in the conference outspends you by 50% it is pretty telling.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2014)

It's a business


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Yeah, I get the impression that most of the UGA boards were in absolute chaos yesterday.  It will all be ok.  CMR will make a good hire.
> 
> There has been a lot of smoke this season around the relationship between coaches and the AD.  McGarity isn't giving the coaches the resources that they need/want.  One example being the indoor practice field.  Athletic dept says our facilities are fine.  Coaches have been pushing for it.  Everybody else has one.  Pruitt says to the press (and indirectly to recruits) that an indoor facility is coming and is coming soon.  McGarity comes behind him and says it MIGHT be coming but it definitely won't be soon.
> 
> ...



 Haven't thought of it that way


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2014)

chadair said:


> yep



You better hope McElwain recruits enough offensive power to work with a conservative gameplan. Nuss wasn't very innovative while with Bama. He relied on talent and power to win games. Nothing fancy, no surprises, just smashmouth football.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> We are a very fickle fan base. We had a very deserving coach get a head coaching gig and if you check any UGA board it has turned into "pruitt to A/M, Pruitt blew up on McGarity and Richt, Richt retiring, Richt getting fired after the bowl game, Eason leaving, our recruiting class falling apart, McClendon leaving, Dooley to be our new OC, and on and on. Deep breath. Coaches getting HC gigs out of our program is actually a sign of a healthy program regardless what our rivals would love for us to believe.



Those boards are reacting that way because the staff for those sites are saying things (spreading rumors and fanning the flames) to get web hits/subscriptions.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 24, 2014)

Tennessee just spent like 50 million on facilities an indoor facilty included. Crazy money


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Those boards are reacting that way because the staff for those sites are saying things (spreading rumors and fanning the flames) to get web hits/subscriptions.



Same way they did when they were saying gruden was comin to Tennessee. All about the views and hits on their sites nevermind truth.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 24, 2014)

Best two tweets on Bobo's departure:

"So after all that's happened this year, when UGA plays their final game of the season, Mike Bobo won't be there... but Todd Grantham will." - Seth Emerson

"And Jim McElwain scores his first win against UGA without ever coaching a game." - Brian Koning


----------



## chadair (Dec 24, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Yeah, I get the impression that most of the UGA boards were in absolute chaos yesterday.  It will all be ok.  CMR will make a good hire.
> 
> There has been a lot of smoke this season around the relationship between coaches and the AD.  McGarity isn't giving the coaches the resources that they need/want.  One example being the indoor practice field.  Athletic dept says our facilities are fine.  Coaches have been pushing for it.  Everybody else has one.  Pruitt says to the press (and indirectly to recruits) that an indoor facility is coming and is coming soon.  McGarity comes behind him and says it MIGHT be coming but it definitely won't be soon.
> 
> ...


UF doesn't have an indoor facility either. unless u consider a parking garage they use 
and I disagree about money keepin Bobo at UGA. most of these coordinators goals are to have their own program.


rhbama3 said:


> You better hope McElwain recruits enough offensive power to work with a conservative gameplan. Nuss wasn't very innovative while with Bama. He relied on talent and power to win games. Nothing fancy, no surprises, just smashmouth football.


Im hoping McElwain will have his hands on the offense as well. But McCarron didn't have bad numbers under Nuss


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 24, 2014)

bigsix said:


> I would throw out an old Murray County boy Billy Napier. He has O.C experience at Clemson and has been at Alabama for the last 3 years. He is one of the best recruiters in college football.



Billy would be a good one.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 24, 2014)

chadair said:


> and I disagree about money keepin Bobo at UGA. most of these coordinators goals are to have their own program.



It may not have kept him, but it might have.  Bobo is about as red and black as you can get.  CSU gave him the chance to be HC, and UGA can't match that.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2014)

Bobo wanted to be a HC. Bobo got a promotion along with a raise! That's great if you leave a job for money you do it for a promotion if it was just money he would still be a dawg. He wanted hi own gig and that's why he left. There was nothing McGarity could do unless he fired Richt and gave the job to Bobo


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, there is a rumor going around that the Dawgs are interested in Stanford's OC Mike Bloomgren.  Here's his bio:  http://www.gostanford.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=30600&ATCLID=208167701

He played at FSU under Richt.  He is from the South and recruits the South.  His focus is on O-line, and he is supposed to be an elite recruiter.

Just a rumor so far.  Too early for anything real solid, but he looks like a good choice if it were to pan out.  And a small tid bit to add a little fuel to the rumor, Kevin Sherrer and a couple recruits have started following Bloomgren on Twitter.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounds like a solid higher.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounds good to me. What kinda offense does he run?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 3, 2015)

Velly interesting.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds good to me. What kinda offense does he run?



Scouting report from a UCLA football writer on Stanford's offense: "Stanford runs a pro-style offense predicated on running the ball, with the biggest passing plays usually coming off play action."

Sounds similar to ours.  Establish the run, and then work in play action pass.  They have used some different formations than us, but the offensive philosophy appears similar.  JetJockey probably knows more about Stanford's offense than the rest of us.


Again, this is just a rumor floating around on message boards and blogs, but it's fun to kick around.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2015)

Pruitt is the one pushing the indoor facility.  Richt has said several times that he is is not a big fan, because games will be played outdoors in bad weather from time to time.  Richt is on board to keep Pruitt and his recruiting on track.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2015)

Richt understands the need for the IPF.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 4, 2015)

UFs indoor facility is being built now. Should be ready by fall.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2015)

UGA is building o ne too!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2015)

a bit off topic, Dogs scored big yesterday at the HS Army all star football game with 7 commits and Trent Thompson looked awesome at 314 lbs and had been unblockable all week, according to talking heads.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2015)

I missed the game but yes we were represented well. We have had our first decommit from the Bobo Friend deal. Need to get the Hire out of the way and make sure we have a couple O linemen. Our D class is nasty coming in!!!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Sounds like a solid higher.



And a good fit!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 4, 2015)

More internet rumors:  
-  Mark Schlabach says Kurt Roper might be interviewing this week.
-  Western Kentucky's Tyson Heton is also rumored to be on the short list.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't get the love affair on the internet with Bloomgren at all. I can see that he has potential but hardly a homerun. Technically he has been OC for two years and both times the offense was in the cellar of the Pac-12. I get that he has Richt ties and recruits FL and South Ga but other than that? His offensive results have been mediocre at best. Some of the same people who are blasting Roper for a mediocre season at UF are on fire about Bloomgren and I'm not sure they have looked at the on the field results.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 5, 2015)

Think I'd prefer the guy from Western kentucky out of the 3 mentioned


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2015)

I like being mediocre


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2015)

We need to go big on this hire.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anything been said about Randy Sanders?  I think he is the "Co-offensive" coordinator at FSU.  We did just get Pruitt from there.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2015)

I just read on line ....... sanders, and little shottenhimer (sp) are also being looked at.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 5, 2015)

We need someone who will call the bomb early...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> I just read on line ....... sanders, and little shottenhimer (sp) are also being looked at.



I just heard about both of those as well.  I was a little surprised about Schottenheimer, but I guess with what teams are paying coordinators these days, you have to look at it.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2015)

I just want CMR to hire someone who will be committed to the G


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> I just want CMR to hire someone who will be committed to the G



If my memory serves me correctly, I believe Schottenheimer has moved around a bunch.  I guess that happens in the NFL.  Sanders has stayed until let go.  I think he got let go at UT and UK.  I don't know if that is good or bad?  I do know that he won a NC with UT and FSU.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 5, 2015)

I would be glad if yall got Sanders lol. He was offensive coordinator only after the 98 season so he didnt have a say in how the offense was ran back then that was David Cutcliffe. I always thought his offense was no count honestly.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

If UT had been smart they would have hired Cutcliffe after Fulhmer left.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If UT had been smart they would have hired Cutcliffe after  they fired Fulhmer and made fools of the program and themselves.



fixed it for ya Charlie. .......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 5, 2015)

No kidding! Lol


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 5, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't get the love affair on the internet with Bloomgren at all. I can see that he has potential but hardly a homerun. Technically he has been OC for two years and both times the offense was in the cellar of the Pac-12. I get that he has Richt ties and recruits FL and South Ga but other than that? His offensive results have been mediocre at best. Some of the same people who are blasting Roper for a mediocre season at UF are on fire about Bloomgren and I'm not sure they have looked at the on the field results.



You make a good point about Bloomgren.  Stanford's numbers this year were mediocre, and just a little better last year.  My understanding is that they were pretty well decimated with injuries this year (we have been down that road before too).  Still, if we are looking at raw numbers, Stanford is not where we want to be.

As far as I can tell, the major difference between Bloomgren and Roper is one of perception - Bloomgren is considered an excellent recruiter, and Roper is not.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 6, 2015)

So if the rumor mills are right it's down to Bloomgren, Roper and Lilly? 
If so  I would hope to see Bloomgren get the job but it seems they could do better...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 6, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> So if the rumor mills are right it's down to Bloomgren, Roper and Lilly?
> If so  I would hope to see Bloomgren get the job but it seems they could do better...




just read Blomgrem or Helton...Ropers name not as hot anymore....Chris Weinke as QB coach....my money is on Helton....but who knows.....Lilly will not be the OC.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 7, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> just read Bloomgrem or Helton...Ropers name not as hot anymore....Chris Weinke as QB coach....my money is on Helton....but who knows.....Lilly will not be the OC.



Saw that too. Not sure how much merit it has, but he does want to be a HC one day.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 7, 2015)

Rumor is that an announcement might be coming soon.

I think it's down to Bloomgren, Helton, or Schottenheimer.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 7, 2015)

Just heard its Schottenheimer on my sports news feed on my phone


----------

